# Clausing 6307 Gear engagement lever part number 00-31



## DAN_IN_MN (Oct 2, 2013)

Anyone out there have parts for a Clausing 6307 Gear engagement lever?  Part Number 00-31 

YOu can see the lever on page 7 of this link: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_A...tMzhhNjhlODZiNTRm/edit?hl=en&authkey=CM7DqJsD

Individual page showing the part (PDF) is also attached to this post.


Mine is broken in half.  Looks like it got broken the same time the feed lever got broken off on the apron.


----------

